# Missing Simon, Our Dog-Faced Boy



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww....RIP sweet Simon


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Simon was such a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss, and know how hard these anniversaries can be. Hugs to you and yours.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Simon*

Simon

What a beautiful, sweet, angel, you are.
You will see Simon at the Rainbow Bridge. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful boy Simon was!!! I can sympathize with you on the way Simon left for Rainbow Bridge. I also lost my boy Phoenix suddenly after surgery....no time for hugs, kisses or good byes. I'm so sorry!!

RIP handsome Simon...........


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Those early anniversaries are exceptionally hard. This past July was my Maggie's first at the Bridge. RIP dear Simon.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Anniversaries are so hard to get through, I don't think the pain ever eases, we just get better at either hiding it from others or cope with it a bit better.

Simon is a beautiful boy, and I am sure he will be watching over you from the bridge


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry this anniversary is so hard. It is especially hard when you dont get to say goodbye. Just remember that Simon is still with you now walking on silent paws and you will see him again one day at the bridge.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sending you strength. He was a beautiful boy. The first pic of him had me melting.


----------



## GeorgeM (Oct 6, 2010)

I have the similar feelings regarding the loss of Newton last week. Newton left us in the middle of the night with what we think was a sudden and hopefully painless passing. The night before he left, Newton usually would get my attention for some loving. That night I was relatively tired and went to bed early (9:00). Fortunately my wife did spend two hours after I left brushing and playing with Newton, giving him the attention that he deserved. I just wished that I would have been there for him also.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Your Simon and my Lyndi passed just days apart from each other 2 years ago. It still can seem like this all just happened yesterday. You are correct in that Goldens are the most gentle innocent creatures and yet they sometimes have to deal with some of the worst things handed to them.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

GeorgeM said:


> I have the similar feelings regarding the loss of Newton last week. Newton left us in the middle of the night with what we think was a sudden and hopefully painless passing. The night before he left, Newton usually would get my attention for some loving. That night I was relatively tired and went to bed early (9:00). Fortunately my wife did spend two hours after I left brushing and playing with Newton, giving him the attention that he deserved. I just wished that I would have been there for him also.


George, I'm so sorry you lost Newton. It's so sad. How old was he?


----------



## GeorgeM (Oct 6, 2010)

Newton was eight years young. That was eight years that I was never without a warm hug, a moist nose snuggle or a look that could charm me and make me forget my troubles. I am grateful that I never did see him suffer.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Simon suddenly. He looked like such a sweet boy.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sorry for both your loss of Simon and George, your loss of Newton. Simon was so beautiful.
I so understand your confusion about why these wonderful dogs who only give unconditional love and loyalty should have to suffer and live such short lives.
Losing my Selka to bone cancer a month ago has me not only reeling with grief but anger (which I know is a phase of grief)
Even though I believe he is in Heaven waiting for me, I don't understand why such innocents should have to suffer such physical pain. It really sucks. At least Selka and your goldens were loved all their lives. I feel even sadder for poor dogs who are abused and die in shelters alone.

Sorry I am such a bummer.. I just know how painful losing them is when they have been loved so very much.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

RIP Simon. You were a beautiful boy and very well loved. My thoughts are with you ggdenny and with you George. Our Sammy dog died 5 weeks ago. My husband and I were with our boy as he died. We kept telling him we loved him as we held him. Though I was glad we were with him I do not like to remember his last moments as he struggled to breathe. I am sorry you weren't with your boys when they died, but I have to believe they felt your love as they passed to the Bridge.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh and Debles you are not a "bummer." I believe our boys are all running together in a "golden pack" across a beautiful field with gorgeous fall trees in the distance. My Sammy is teaching all his friends the benefits of eating pumpkins. What do you think your boys are teaching him?


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

<sigh> Really wish I could say something profound to make all of the pain go away--even temporarily--but I can't.

For all of you--your furkids were all loved very deeply--and if they could say so--they'd tell you all that they loved each of you so very much in return.

Rest In Peace...

SJ


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Debles said:


> Sorry I am such a bummer.. I just know how painful losing them is when they have been loved so very much.


Thank you for your kind words. You are not a bummer. I have the same thoughts each and every day.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

They never leave our hearts and memories. And like you i wonder why they have to leave us so soon. I have lost many many dogs in my years and it always seemed so wrong that my much loved, well taken cre of dogs died (the youngest was of distemper at age 8 months back in '56) when poor unloved, sickly, parasite ridden dogs raoam the streets and seem to live forever.


----------



## HAELO (Oct 11, 2010)

*Sleepy Haelo*

... and my 7 yr old daughter.. both just woke up after takin an afternoon nap!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Add me to the list of those that wonder why our sweet innocent dogs are only given a few years with us on earth. 

This quote, by a local newspaper columnist and a friend, gave me comfort as soon as he wrote it:

_I have a religious theory about Dogs. All Dogs don't go to Heaven---they go *BACK *to Heaven. I think that is where they came from--they are gifts intended to help teach the arts of affection, loyalty and forgiveness to the really smart human race." _Larry Powell

I also experienced a relatively sudden loss of a beloved and cherished Golden and the pain of that unexpected loss is different, at least for me, than the pain of helping your dog cross the Bridge. 

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

